# Wild legs =]



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning! Love the solid black! : )


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

gorgeous he was in a barn fire and hes wild ???


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> gorgeous he was in a barn fire and hes wild ???


He was locked in a stall for 7years after the barn fire.
Not handled other then when they put panels up and whips to scare him into another stall to clean his.. So he lashes out, so yes wild.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Stunning! Love the solid black! : )


thank you.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ooooh gotcha well good luck with him he is stunning


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice. I hope you are able to help him trust again. Poor guy has had such a sad life, up until now. He sure looks happy here, maybe for the first time in many years.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you, hes amazing =]


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

*old pictures his old owner sent me*


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! What a gorgeous boy you have there! Good Luck and keep us updated!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh so he is not WILD. Just a wild temperament. lol. Poor boy, hope he can be helped  He looked like such a nice horse before. He still is gorgeous though!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

It sickens me that they were going to SHOOT him :O!! If you dont mind *privacy* Howmuch was he?  Hes like me dream horse rofl - breed?


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> It sickens me that they were going to SHOOT him :O!! If you dont mind *privacy* Howmuch was he?  Hes like me dream horse rofl - breed?


He's 1/2 Friesian and 1/2 American Saddlebred. He was given to us. My cousin rode him and learned how to do cross rails on him.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dullylover said:


> He's 1/2 Friesian and 1/2 American Saddlebred. He was given to us. My cousin rode him and learned how to do cross rails on him.


 All i can say is........HOMG im SO jealous lol  Hes amazing! Whats his name? And also height? Gelding right?


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> All i can say is........HOMG im SO jealous lol  Hes amazing! Whats his name? And also height? Gelding right?


17 hands. stud. and legacy=]


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dullylover said:


> 17 hands. stud. and legacy=]


 Nice  Will you be gelding him to help quiet him down or keeping as a stallion?


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A stallion?? Really? That is a bit strange to keep a cross breed intact. Are you planning to correct that? I hope. Too bad that wasn't addressed when he was in close confines. He is in a huge pasture so, not only hard to catch, but no other horses can be put in that large pasture now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> He is in a huge pasture so, not only hard to catch, but no other horses can be put in that large pasture now.


Not really huge. In her other thread she said he is in a half acre pasture now. Though the pasture in the pictures looks larger than that to me.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

So I'm confused. Is he wild or isn't he? Wild to me means that human hands have never touched him. I'm guessing he's just hard to handle, which is probably due to him being a stud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> So I'm confused. Is he wild or isn't he? Wild to me means that human hands have never touched him. I'm guessing he's just hard to handle, which is probably due to him being a stud.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Per the OP's other thread(s) this horse has not been handled at all in seven years, will not let people near it....it has lived closed in a stall all that time.

I believe she uses the term wild to describe his nature, not his background.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He was in the barn fire, but I guess he wasn't burned at all? I see no signs of scarring or such.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> He was in the barn fire, but I guess he wasn't burned at all? I see no signs of scarring or such.


Maybe the barn fire burned his mane in a manner that it does not really grow or snarl...his hooves as well.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ladeedadeeda. I saw this coming.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Ok so those pictures of him jumping are older then? And her cousin who she got him from never handled him? Or did he? Just trying to understand 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cousin was riding the horse at a time before the tragic fire that caused the horse to be permanently afraid of humans so they locked the horse in a stall for seven years.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Ohhhh. Ok. I kinda understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Do you have to sedate him to do his hooves? Cause they look awfully well cared for, for not being able to handle him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lone, you just need to look for the other threads by this person. That way you can enjoy all the fun.

I believe it has been said the back hooves have not been touched in all those seven years. The front hooves were done recently by sedating the horse.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How do you sedate a horse you cannot touch? Blow dart? Seriously. I have no clue.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your guess is as good as mine. I guess the same way they sedate wild life.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I refrained from commenting right after the join up video that I was going to grab popcorn and wait for the fireworks. At the time I thought it might be rude. I was WRONG!! It would have been totally appropriate...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The horse looks in pretty good condition and well muscled for being locked up for 7 years. A stud that thrown into the mix makes no sense at all


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> How do you sedate a horse you cannot touch? Blow dart? Seriously. I have no clue.


Yes. Haven't you heard? It's a new trend sweeping of the country. The idea was taken from South America. How the indigenous blow dart the monkeys out of trees.


----------



## eowyn (Jul 24, 2011)

So beautiful! Good luck!

And really, what do you guys care about it? It's unnecessary.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

eowyn said:


> So beautiful! Good luck!
> 
> And really, what do you guys care about it? It's unnecessary.


I for one care, when genuine people post pics of their horses, it's great to admire them.

A lot of us have been had before by people with over active imaginations sharing horses that they WISH that they owned, rather than did own. 

For example the op has shared her Blue roan Stallion with us, he looks very much like the one at this ranch

Painted With Chrome Ranch - Home

So I'm now wondering about that horse as well, nothing adds up, and I don't like being out right lied to


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

That's interesting GH


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I for one care, when genuine people post pics of their horses, it's great to admire them.
> 
> A lot of us have been had before by people with over active imaginations sharing horses that they WISH that they owned, rather than did own.
> 
> ...


I agree she is lying but I didn't see where she said that was her stallion but asking if it was breeding quality and then she posted an alternate stud and asked about it also


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> For example the op has shared her Blue roan Stallion with us, he looks very much like the one at this ranch
> 
> Painted With Chrome Ranch - Home


Actually he's not "looking very much like", he's the same. OP also posted the registered name of the stud, which is same as this one. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm closing this thread until some more research is done...


----------

